# 43 x 30 x 21 tank set up F/S Fianal Price 200$



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to lack of room I am putting my 125 gallon tank,stand and canopy up for sale .350 bucks takes all.Stand is home made as well as canopy.
Heck of a sweet footprint . 
note stand and canopy are 48 inch wide ( was planning on getting longer tank. ) 
If you have room for a 30 deep tank this baby is sweet. I jusy do not have the room as my 180 doulble stacker pretty much fills the frontroom along with the other 3 tanks... Please some one....buy this puppy .



















if interested come by and look 
bill


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an awesome footprint. You had it custom made? The space I have for a tank is only 34" x 34" or so, or this tank would be mine. Great price.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump for a great tank set up. I have seen this tank in person. It a very beautiful tank. Good Luck with the sale .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice looking tank, Bill! Is it 30 inches high or 30 inches wide?


----------



## aaa (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the footprint of this tank, if you had sold it months ago I would have bought it. I personally love tanks that are really wide; for aquascaping purposes you can have a very interesting look environment. I had a tank much like yours a number of decades ago in Chicago, loved the look the "depth" (width) added to the visual impact of the set up.

For territorial purposes, the fish seem to like it as well; there can be more defined territories and its fun to have fish that live in the back only, as well as your "front" fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet tank bill


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's an awesome footprint. You had it custom made? The space I have for a tank is only 34" x 34" or so, or this tank would be mine. Great price.


Thanks...I like it for the same reason. This was a tank from the fish farm in Richmond. I built the stand and canopy to match the tank ...sort of 


Morainy said:


> Really nice looking tank, Bill! Is it 30 inches high or 30 inches wide?


Maureen you got 3 guesses and the first 2 don't count  good thing cause its 30 deep ...43 wide / long and 21 tall/high ....and would look great down stairs in your place. .


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a nice tank


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

b.u.m.p ..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank..............................


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

lol. If you come by and negotiate a place for it with my sons, I will take it! Too bad it's too wide to go on my long shelf. But it would fit where the tv is... We don't need a tv, do we?

Seriously, I will take a look. I think my MTS has reached a point here where nobody would be shocked if another one arrives. They think I'm in my dotage.



Aquaman said:


> Maureen you got 3 guesses and the first 2 don't count  good thing cause its 30 deep ...43 wide / long and 21 tall/high ....and would look great down stairs in your place. .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope ...no tv required.They can watch it on the net . Just think of all the storage under the stand ...maybe room for a small tank to boot .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL! Good point. And maybe the tv can go under the tank?

What do you use for filtration on a tank like this, by the way?



Aquaman said:


> Nope ...no tv required.They can watch it on the net . Just think of all the storage under the stand ...maybe room for a small tank to boot .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys ....I hate to get rid of it ...but just havent got the room and need the $ ...
Here is a link to an add for it with more photos.....also the correct measurments this time 

http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-pets-o...fish-tank-stand-and-canopy-W0QQAdIdZ205763330

Will knock a hundred bucks off to the first person that can take it off my hands by Thursday night . You wont find a deal like this once its gone.
bill


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*tank and stand and canopy*

bad timing still trying to recover from the Olympics. Bills bills bills!!!!! If I had the money I would buy it. Bump for a good deal. 
crazeycat


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP...no reasonable offer refused


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ....need this gone


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Will you take $275? does it have a filter/heater?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Will you take $275? does it have a filter/heater?


LOL ....skimmed the tread didn't you  I am asking 250 for it now  but yes I will take 275  but no filter but can toss in a heater and a coralight fixture that will need bulbs .
bill


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

For the life of me, I don't understand why this tank hasn't been scooped up by now! It's got a GREAT unique footprint for anyone that has the space/room - really showcases and highlights the fish. I love this tank and would take it in a heartbeat if I could. 

Good luck with the sale, buddy.

Shelley


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

hmmmmm thinking about this seriously


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> hmmmmm thinking about this seriously


Did you get my p/m ?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

SICK tank love that decoration  You selling that too?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> SICK tank love that decoration  You selling that too?


No I am not but Tank setup is still available .
Anyone ?? Bring a truck and 200 bucks and take it away ....last price slash or I will tear down the tank and reuse some of the glass.. cut the stand in half and turn it into a computer table.

Not the ending I want for the tank and stand but I need the room . I also need some glass as well as a computer table.
Be a shame to see tis happen as it is a nice sized tank and tough to find one this size 
Any one ?? 200 bucks ...I think its a supper bargain ....


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that tank - it was awesome to see in person!!! Someone give this beauty a new home!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaman said:


> no i am not but tank setup is still available .
> Anyone ?? Bring a truck and 200 bucks and take it away ....last price slash or i will tear down the tank and reuse some of the glass.. Cut the stand in half and turn it into a computer table.
> 
> Not the ending i want for the tank and stand but i need the room . I also need some glass as well as a computer table.
> ...


bump !!.........:d


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

$200 is a steal for this tank. Someone take it! Bill is tempting me too much!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> $200 is a steal for this tank. Someone take it! Bill is tempting me too much!


LOL ...did I mention it comes with a external breeder box ....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump .........


----------

